# F shot



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Are they still making F shot? My buddy used to shoot it and I can't find it anymore? Don't remember who made it, but I believe its Remington.
If the still have it, can someone tell me where to find it.
Thanks,


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Factory shells I'm pretty sure you can get Federal Premium and maybe Remingotn but I havent used it in a long time. You could always start reloading as well. I know for a fact you can get it on the Midway USA website


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw some at either Scheels or Cabelas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I hadn't gone goose hunting for a few years (8 or 9) and in '05 I asked about them and was told you cannot buy F shot anymore. I am not going to try to quote the person but several places told me it was due to the feds and the high cripple rate caused by that specific shot size. Personally
I thought it was the best out there. I would love to get my hands on some.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Isn't T shot good enough?


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes it is good enough, but I know my friend used to shoot some distant birds with F. It amazed me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It always had a reputation in our circles as a crippler load.

It all comes down to how each load patterns out of your gun.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Check your regs too. I think some states T is the biggest you can legaly use if I am not mistaken.


----------



## goosedwn (Sep 14, 2007)

Chris you hit the nail in the coffin!!! He was shooting and 1187. I don't know how it would shoot out of my Browning. But the boy can shoot good anyways. I'm mean one of the best I've ever seen. :sniper:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

It was all I ever shot out of my 10 ga. It patterned great and hit like a freight train. I wouldn't shoot anything that big out of a 12 ga. even if they still allowed it. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why is F shot illegal in some states? F shot was my favorite shot, untill I had such a hard time finding it.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

T or BBB or BB for early season geese maybe....late season with all that fat and those extra down good luck getting that big ole pellete to penetrate. we use bb early season and switch over to 2's for late season, works for us! 1's are my favorite when you can find them


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

F shot is too big the feathers are going to act like a kevlar vest around those golf balls at long range. I shot some T this year on early season goose because I was given a box and man does it hit hard close range but I prefer BB at the biggest down range. I saw more long distance birds get dropped this year with 2 then anything.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What is consider long range? I have had no problem killing geese with F shot from early season to late season, though I never take shots much past 35-40 yards.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

to me the smaller shot 1's and 2's seem to work their way through the feathers and penetrate alot more thatn the larger shot


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess I am shooting the resident geese from fergus falls most of the time too. To each their own.


----------

